# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: How long until we have truly blue angels?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Breeders are now producing angels which have more blue on them than ever before. How long until they're as blue as Discus, wonders Matt Clarke. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

